# Natasha's First litter



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

Sorry I haven't been on in a while been busy but Natasha's and Clint's litter was born on the 17. She had 9 very healthy babies and they are 4 days old as of today. This is also my first litter of fancy mice...so because of Natasha's overly friendly disposition I handled them from day 1 which is what an experienced breeder told me to do. And I was just curious as of to figure out what colors any ideas?


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

This is them at day 1


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

Day 4


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

depends on the parents to what colours you will get but as they are darkening they may be black, blue, agouty ....... if you post pics of the parents that might help


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

Here's Natasha the black self mother
They have fur now and they're eyes open I didn't get to post any pictures because I was busy they are also going through the popcorn stage.


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

This is Clint they're father


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

And these are the remaining babies.


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

They're are three males and four females there were one more female and a male that randomly disappeared yesterday.


----------

